# McCulloch trimmer problems



## Powertrip (Jun 28, 2016)

To start with, my small engine knowledge right now is solely what I have wrongly or rightly pieced together from reading these forums, and even with that I am ignorant of a lot. I came here reading about huge displacement hotrod saws but now I actually have a practical issue or reason to be here. 

In 2007 I inherited this McCulloch trimmer when my dad passed away. It sat until 2014 when I moved from Illinois to north Florida. Just before leaving, I had a family friend who tinkers with small engines look at it. He said he ended up having to get an engine off eBay to get it running but with the schedule and stress of moving I did not try it before getting down here. Last summer, after mixing a bottle of oil from Walmart with a gallon of 87 octane, I got it to eventually start but after 10-15 minutes, no matter what I did I could not get it to start again. I shelved it until today and used an electric trimmer last year. 

Today, I took it out so maybe you guys could help me figure out A: exactly what I have, B: if I am doing anything wrong with starting it and trying to keep it running, and C: where I should go from here with it. 

To start with, I assume the snow flake setting is full choke (told you I was ignorant) and that the sun is regular run mode. 

























Sent from my MX2020 Secure Satellite Uplink.


----------



## Powertrip (Jun 28, 2016)

Took a few more pics with the covers off.

















I have no idea what visuals would be helpful to you guys helping me so got all the angles I could think of. 

Let me know if I should get anything else?


Sent from my MX2020 Secure Satellite Uplink.


----------



## Powertrip (Jun 29, 2016)

Well, I went through the same routine today but made some progress. 

Primer 5x full choke pull. Burble die. 

Half choke burble vroom burble burble die. 

No choke vroom burble start to die, tweak throttle a bunch, rev, run it... Ok progress! Take finger off throttle to adjust my grip, idles down, burble burble die. 

Start it back up feathering throttle as I make it through the front yard and along the side of the house. I need to set it down to move some flower pots, and behold! It stays running! I guess I expected 'warm up' time to be quicker? But in hindsight, as it had not really been run much in several years I should have been more patience. 

Things I learned about running it today: my dad ran it with one of those heads that used two lengths of bike chain instead of weed eater line. It was too short to be as effective but it also limited how close I could get to things like wires and PVC. I need to do some research and figure out which head that fits is the best. I have heard really good things about SpeedFeed heads?

Also, the big industrial forehandle sucks. It kept rotating as well as it was just uncomfortable. This was compounded by how much vibration traveled through it. Once I got a glove it was manageable. I assume this is just a result of older technology. 

It is a 32cc trimmer. Or at least it was. I know the family friend said he replaced the engine, but I wonder if he just did a P/C swap. 

I am having impractical visions of having someone hop this thing up LoL. Bad idea or not?

Anyways... You guys are great. You are just the best listeners. 


Sent from my MX2020 Secure Satellite Uplink.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 29, 2016)

Speedfeed heads are great but, afaik, will only work on left hand threaded arbors. Sounds like it needs a carb kit and an adjust. New fuel lines and filter won't hurt.


----------



## Powertrip (Jun 29, 2016)

Someone else mentioned fuel filter as well. Showing my ignorance here but does this just go on the end of the fuel line sitting in the tank?

I have no idea what kind of head this trimmer takes as while I can find IPLs, I cannot find a manual online. 

What is the 'official' or 'correct' way to seal the fuel line entry into the tank? Not sure if it show in the pic but it is just poking into the tank and sealed with something that 'looks' like rubber cement. 


Sent from my MX2020 Secure Satellite Uplink.


----------



## GlynnC (Jun 30, 2016)

ANewSawyer said:


> Speedfeed heads are great but, afaik, will only work on left hand threaded arbors. Sounds like it needs a carb kit and an adjust. New fuel lines and filter won't hurt.


Speedfeed heads are available for both straight shaft and curved shaft trimmers--just get the correct model. Look on ebay!!


----------



## Powertrip (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks! What is the easiest way to figure out which model I need? Is it as easy as looking up on their website which way it screws on? Or do I need more info about my trimmer..?

Thanks for patiently walking me through this!


Sent from my MX2020 Secure Satellite Uplink.


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Jul 7, 2016)

Keep us posted Powertrip -- I'll work on resurrecting an old Mac2816 next month, will share any lessons learned.
One thing I can tell you from the past is that it never lacked for power -- it was extremely fast, strong and very loud, so it didn't need any mods, just better maintanance. 
(In fact a quieter muffler would have been nice.)


----------

